# Picked this Westfield up off craigs today 3/2/17



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

What a beautiful drive from Santa Cruz up Hwy1 to Pacifica then thru San Francisco and then across the Golden Gate to Corte Madera where I picked up this ol beauty. I think it's a 1941 Westfield built Columbia Superb. The owner was the son of an original klunker rider from the late 70's. I bought the bike in shadow of Mt Tamaplais. He had some pictures of his dad getting about 4 feet of air on some old cruiser with a front drum and truss rods with his 70's big hair flowing in the wind. What a good day it was for all.


----------



## Kato (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome - Congrats !!!

Clean it a little - WD40 and 0000 steel wool should do the trick on that........then some boiled linseed oil and ride the heck out of it !!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice bike, that should clean up nicely!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is a pic of my Costum deluxe with a Comet NY headbadge its a great rider i took the original seat of for a more comfortable one !


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Here is a pic of my Costum deluxe with a Comet NY headbadge its a great rider i took the original seat of for a more comfortable one !
> View attachment 430413 View attachment 430415




Beautiful bike! That answered my next question should I leave be or clean up? Survey says: Clean up


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 2, 2017)

Are the square shoulder fenders og for this Superb? In picture they look almost yellow. Rear rack is sweet!


----------



## robertc (Mar 2, 2017)

I vote for clean up. Should be a fairly easy task.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junkhunter (Mar 2, 2017)

Will clean up nicely.


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

Krakatoa said:


> Are the square shoulder fenders og for this Superb? In picture they look almost yellow. Rear rack is sweet!




I think they are cream like the other parts but have more rust speckles to change the color up. As far as being correct....I'm in virgin Westfield country here. They appear to match perfectly with the rest???


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2017)

One of my favorites, Congrads on a hell of a find!


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> One of my favorites, Congrads on a hell of a find!




Thank you! Gotta also say thank you to Chris a co-worker on disability who sent me this link last night. Right on Aki!!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats,that is a nice find.Found this one on the web,credit to KilroyCD .Love those fenders.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 2, 2017)

Great find. Enjoy.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 2, 2017)

kreika said:


> I think they are cream like the other parts but have more rust speckles to change the color up. As far as being correct....I'm in virgin Westfield country here. They appear to match perfectly with the rest???



Yes, original and they were also available in aluminum

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> Yes, original and they were also available in aluminum
> 
> Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk




Thank you! Oooh aluminum would be siiick!


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Congrats,that is a nice find.Found this one on the web,credit to KilroyCD .Love those fenders.




That's restored right?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice bike !!!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Mar 2, 2017)

Beautiful find!


----------



## kreika (Mar 2, 2017)

Now I need to find the thread how to clean up properly....


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## catfish (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## None (Mar 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> What a beautiful drive from Santa Cruz up Hwy1 to Pacifica then thru San Francisco and then across the Golden Gate to Corte Madera where I picked up this ol beauty. I think it's a 1941 Westfield built Columbia Superb. The owner was the son of an original klunker rider from the late 70's. I bought the bike in shadow of Mt Tamaplais. He had some pictures of his dad getting about 4 feet of air on some old cruiser with a front drum and truss rods with his 70's big hair flowing in the wind. What a good day it was for all.
> 
> View attachment 430390
> 
> ...




Bad ass!!! :eek:


----------



## Mercian (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi, kreika

H7 = July 1941 frame.

Could you confirm that your frame number is F127215 please? Thanks for including the photo of the bb.

Still collecting Westfield frame codes, (the two figure frame date code and longer frame number) if anyone would like to donate them to me?

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> Thank you! Oooh aluminum would be siiick!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> That's restored right?



I was assuming that it was the repop one


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 3, 2017)

kreika said:


> What a beautiful drive from Santa Cruz up Hwy1 to Pacifica then thru San Francisco and then across the Golden Gate to Corte Madera where I picked up this ol beauty. I think it's a 1941 Westfield built Columbia Superb. The owner was the son of an original klunker rider from the late 70's. I bought the bike in shadow of Mt Tamaplais. He had some pictures of his dad getting about 4 feet of air on some old cruiser with a front drum and truss rods with his 70's big hair flowing in the wind. What a good day it was for all.
> 
> View attachment 430390
> 
> ...



I love the reverse colors on the fenders


----------



## tryder (Mar 4, 2017)

kreika said:


> What a beautiful drive from Santa Cruz up Hwy1 to Pacifica then thru San Francisco and then across the Golden Gate to Corte Madera where I picked up this ol beauty. I think it's a 1941 Westfield built Columbia Superb. The owner was the son of an original klunker rider from the late 70's. I bought the bike in shadow of Mt Tamaplais. He had some pictures of his dad getting about 4 feet of air on some old cruiser with a front drum and truss rods with his 70's big hair flowing in the wind. What a good day it was for all.
> 
> View attachment 430390
> 
> ...





kreika said:


> What a beautiful drive from Santa Cruz up Hwy1 to Pacifica then thru San Francisco and then across the Golden Gate to Corte Madera where I picked up this ol beauty. I think it's a 1941 Westfield built Columbia Superb. The owner was the son of an original klunker rider from the late 70's. I bought the bike in shadow of Mt Tamaplais. He had some pictures of his dad getting about 4 feet of air on some old cruiser with a front drum and truss rods with his 70's big hair flowing in the wind. What a good day it was for all.
> 
> View attachment 430390
> 
> ...


----------



## tryder (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow. Awesome bike!   Looks great the way it is.  Congratulations!


----------



## Nashman (Mar 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> Beautiful bike! That answered my next question should I leave be or clean up? Survey says: Clean up



clean up..my vote


----------



## Nashman (Mar 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> What a beautiful drive from Santa Cruz up Hwy1 to Pacifica then thru San Francisco and then across the Golden Gate to Corte Madera where I picked up this ol beauty. I think it's a 1941 Westfield built Columbia Superb. The owner was the son of an original klunker rider from the late 70's. I bought the bike in shadow of Mt Tamaplais. He had some pictures of his dad getting about 4 feet of air on some old cruiser with a front drum and truss rods with his 70's big hair flowing in the wind. What a good day it was for all.
> 
> View attachment 430390
> 
> ...



 This man has a "gift" for finding cool stuff and should be given a BIG thumbs up ( I think he has?) for his talent. Beyond that, things are tastefully restored or kept original. I give Chris a BIG frozen thumbs up from the great white north for all the neat stuff he has and shares with us. ( *and you all for that matter*) Cheers my fellow collectors!Chris.. You have a gift in the "story" dept. as well, What a blast!! I wish you were my neighbour...lol... then we'd get nothing done, but I'd get to ride the roost..Cheers!  Bob


----------

